# Mucky Puppy



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Jayjay got nice and wet in the pond and then dug a hole! Lovely!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics Alan he looks like hes having loads of fun LOL


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great pics Alan he looks like hes having loads of fun LOL


Oh yeah he loves being dirty! 

Here he is the other day when he rolled in some diahorrea!


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oh yeah he loves being dirty!
> 
> Here he is the other day when he rolled in some diahorrea!


nice!!!!! im glad im not the only one whos dog loves to do that!!!! great pics - i tend to delete 'dirty' pics they made me think maybe i should keep them - he looked like he was having so much fun......

susie and the gang


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww   how did he manage to roll in diarrehoea


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

drawn-to-animals said:


> nice!!!!! im glad im not the only one whos dog loves to do that!!!! great pics - i tend to delete 'dirty' pics they made me think maybe i should keep them - he looked like he was having so much fun......
> 
> susie and the gang


LOL, my OH was saying "why the hell do you want pics of that". I think it's a big part of his personality wanting to be dirty all the time though so that's why I take them!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

minnie said:


> aww   how did he manage to roll in diarrehoea


God knows, he disappeared for 5 seconds and reappeared looking like that, we had driven there as well so we had to wrap him up and the OH held him all the way home so he didn't get it all over the others and the car!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

kwl pics looks like jayjay had lots of fun


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> God knows, he disappeared for 5 seconds and reappeared looking like that, we had driven there as well so we had to wrap him up and the OH held him all the way home so he didn't get it all over the others and the car!


 PMSL raiden rolled in some sheep poo up the mountain today he smelt foul LOL


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> PMSL raiden rolled in some sheep poo up the mountain today he smelt foul LOL


They love it don't they!!! Him and Milo were rolling around together in something else foul smelling today! It wore of quite quick though luckily as they were only bathed a couple of days ago!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> They love it don't they!!! Him and Milo were rolling around together in something else foul smelling today! It wore of quite quick though luckily as they were only bathed a couple of days ago!


oh they joys of owning dogs lol


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> oh they joys of owning dogs lol


It's brilliant, got 6 all together atm and it's a joy to see them all together!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's brilliant, got 6 all together atm and it's a joy to see them all together!


i would have more if I could but being in a rented house I'm lucky they allow me to have the 4 I do, so I dont want to push my luck LOL

what dogs do you have boarding with you at the moment?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what dogs do you have boarding with you at the moment?


Max the Northern Inuit is still with us until tomorrow and we have a Weimaraner called Ben for two weeks from this morning and we have a little mongrel called Minstrel that you can see in the first pic of Jayjay, he's just here for the bank holiday!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Max the Northern Inuit is still with us until tomorrow and we have a Weimaraner called Ben for two weeks from this morning and we have a little mongrel called Minstrel that you can see in the first pic of Jayjay, he's just here for the bank holiday!


will you be sad to see Max going home?
it must be so good for the pups to socialise with all the dogs that come to stay they will be very well balanced dogs for sure


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> will you be sad to see Max going home?
> it must be so good for the pups to socialise with all the dogs that come to stay they will be very well balanced dogs for sure


I don't think I'll ever be able to call Jayjay balanced lol. 

Yeah I will Max has really become part of the family, he's great with the pups and they look up to him, I think they will all be sad to see him go too!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't think I'll ever be able to call Jayjay balanced lol.
> 
> Yeah I will Max has really become part of the family, he's great with the pups and they look up to him, I think they will all be sad to see him go too!


well OK I shall rephrase he will be a well socialised and friendly dog LOL
I hope he comes to stay with you again. He is a gorgeous dog


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> well OK I shall rephrase he will be a well socialised and friendly dog LOL
> I hope he comes to stay with you again. He is a gorgeous dog


Me too, it'll be weird without him after 3 weeks! I really don't want him to go!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Me too, it'll be weird without him after 3 weeks! I really don't want him to go!


I would be the same way I get attached to animals so quickly and after 3 weeks I would feel like he was my pet too, at least his owner will know how well you looked after him


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I would be the same way I get attached to animals so quickly and after 3 weeks I would feel like he was my pet too, at least his owner will know how well you looked after him


Yeah I think he thinks of here as home now too, he seems really settled, he is a pain in the bum when other dogs come over though, he sees every other dog as a chance to get his end away!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah I think he thinks of here as home now too, he seems really settled, he is a pain in the bum when other dogs come over though, he sees every other dog as a chance to get his end away!


 LOL  he's a randy dog then lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh what great fun


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,,he sure looks like he is having fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oh yeah he loves being dirty!
> 
> Here he is the other day when he rolled in some diahorrea!


PMSL.

blessss him


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL  he's a randy dog then lol


Yeah very, they're picking him up at 9.00pm


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol looks like someone had fun


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe looks like fun,.... mmmm mud bath


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah very, they're picking him up at 9.00pm


I guess he has gone home now, I bet you and the dogs are missing him


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I guess he has gone home now, I bet you and the dogs are missing him


Yep we are!  It's really weird without him!


----------

